# High Court ruling on rights of known donors



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Just thought some of you may be interested in this. 
http://www.nataliegambleassociates.co.uk/blog/2013/01/31/landmark-same-sex-parenting-ruling-by-the-high-court/

There's also coverage in the Guardian and Daily Mail today.

/links


----------

